# Ninja Wisdom



## Cryozombie (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi, does anyone have any good "Ninja Wisdom" they would like to share?

I'm looking for "quotes" from Sources like Soke Hatsumi, Takamatsu sensei, high ranking Instructors etc... Not so much information on techniques, but just words of "wisdom" 

I will start with one of my Favorites from Ed Martin's 11 comandments of self defense, and one from the Bujinkan Code:

"Pain creates movement, and movement controls balance. If the opponent does not feel any pain you may be forced to break bones. " --- Ed Martin

"Recognize sadness and worry as natural, seek the immovable heart." --Bujinkan Code


----------



## heretic888 (Apr 1, 2004)

From my sig:

"Ninpo began as training to become a moral people and to learn to endure in whatever social condition one is in; to know and accept one's fate, and to live for human beings and all other creatures. The person who masters all of these is a Ninja." (Masaaki Hatsumi, "Ninpo: Wisdom for Life")

Also:

"A person, when being righteous and sincere, is in accordance with heavenly justice. When a person attains understanding of heavenly justice, he serves the will of god. This is why I referred to the 'mind and eyes of god'. Therefore, the ninja is a person aware of justice.

The above-mentioned principles are the foremost requirements of the ninja. Neither the power of invisibility nor superhuman actions are the first consideration. The ninja are not members of a circus. Nor are the ninja robbers, assassins, or betrayers. The ninja are none other than persons of perseverance and endurance. Togakure ryu ninpo is the very evidence that ninja have lived and protected their happy lives over a thousand years." 

(Masaaki Hatsumi, "Essence of Ninjutsu: The Nine Traditions")


----------



## Bushigokoro9 (Apr 6, 2004)

This came from a seminar that Hatsumi Sensei gave years back.  It is a quote.  If you were not at the seminar nor know the context when he said this you might get the wrong meaning.  None the less I like it very much.

" You don't just want to kill them.  You want to kill their spirit, too.  You're saying, ' I can kill you here, or here, or here.'  Then kill them"  Masaaki Hatsumi


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes.  These are exactly what I am looking for... please keep them coming.


----------



## stephen (Apr 7, 2004)

"The purpose of the martial arts is to preserve happiness"

-Hatsumi Sensei at the 2002 Taikai


----------



## Deaf (Apr 7, 2004)

I have to say my all time favorite quote is from Hatsumi Sensei (it is in my signature)

"Your life is on the line. Practice well." - Masaaki Hatsumi


----------



## gozanryu (Apr 7, 2004)

Even though I am the"other" team...

"Pain is a fulltime teacher"

"you must learn self defense, and you must learn that self defense has little to do with punching and kicking"

"victory is always within your grasp, even if you dont achieve it"

"never say that the Art failed you, the Art did not fail"

and my particular favorites
"this Art is 1 % physical force and strength, and 99 % brains" 

"I am not here to win, I am here to survive"


----------



## Bushigokoro9 (Apr 7, 2004)

"Even though I am the"other" team..."

Which team is that?????   Aren't we all attempting to get to the same destination just using different paths?  Is there only one path???????  Do we have a destination or goal in mind/focus????  Why did one choose a particular Kan or school.  What was it based on????

This question might have been asked before..... How many different Ninjutsu / Ninpo organizations or inde are represented here?  If not, then we can submit a new thread to find out who is out there.

Sorry for side tracking..............

NIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bushigokoro


----------



## Bujingodai (Apr 8, 2004)

"it's not self defence, it's not offence it's self preservation"

"it's not the move, it's the movement"


----------



## phlux (Apr 13, 2004)

"I am teaching you how to wield a sword when you a limbless" -HM


That is the best quote I have ever heard.


----------



## chidarake (Apr 30, 2004)

"I know that I know nothing."

"Talk does not cook rice!"

"Causing anger, frustration, or confusion in an opponent's mind is greater than wielding the finest blade."

"Even monkeys fall out of trees."

"There are plenty of rasins in the eskimo patch..."

the hillariousness above concludes to

"Laughter is sometimes the best medicine."

"Profanity is the language of the ignorant."


----------



## Shogun (May 1, 2004)

"What I want you to do is just take it as it is. Don't think too much. If you get involved with thinking about it, the whole thing gets lost or loses its purity. Don't think during practice - DO! The more you think, the further from the truth of budo you get: Budo is NOT an academic subject!" 
-- *Masaaki Hatsumi* 


....Kinda like Yoda..


----------



## Shogun (May 1, 2004)

This is great, check out the Difference in the veiws of the Aikido founder, and Soke Hatsumi...



"True Budo is a work of love. It is a work of giving life to all beings, and not killing or struggling with each other."
- *Morihei Ueshiba* 



Budo is simply the study of the best ways to kill ​- *Masaaki Hatsumi Soke*​


----------



## Dale Seago (May 3, 2004)

From Hatsumi sensei's newest book: 



> *The Ninja view of the universe contains not only three dimensions but four. The fourth dimension is that of the world of Mu -- nothingness -- a world haunted by death, a world of spirit only. It is a world with no physical existence, where everything simply disappears. That is why in that world you must not let an opponent see or sense your form -- you must wipe it out entirely.
> 
> The vast majority of Ninjutsu practitioners are, however, stuck at the third dimension, or even the second. Some people are in fact still in the first dimension -- maybe even some 'minus' level!. . .*


----------



## heretic888 (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the link!! I was unaware Hatsumi-soke had a new book out.


----------



## stephen (May 4, 2004)

Dale Seago said:
			
		

> From Hatsumi sensei's newest book:



Dale, I love this quote as well. I was wondering if you would mind sharing some of your thoughts on the quote. 

Thank you,
Stephen Kovalcik


----------



## Shogun (May 4, 2004)

I remember that book now. That was the one that was on the Hombu Dojo site. Hatsumi Soke wanted a certain number of requests before he began writing it.


----------



## Dale Seago (May 4, 2004)

Yep, that's the one. Advance copies were available at the April Tai Kai in Japan for 37,000 yen. Sold like hotcakes.


----------



## Dale Seago (May 4, 2004)

stephen said:
			
		

> Dale, I love this quote as well. I was wondering if you would mind sharing some of your thoughts on the quote.
> 
> Thank you,
> Stephen Kovalcik



I think the "punch line" made it fairly obvious what he was getting at.  :uhyeah: 

Atcually, though, there was more to it. The rest of that second paragraph went on,



> *It is only once you can move as freely as a phantom from the first dimension to the fourth (each dimension has positive and negative versions too), and discover how all things arise from the nothingness of the "Mu" dimension, that you can become a true Ninja, one of the Four Heavenly Ninja Kings. This will lead you to discover the fundamental, final step leading through to the fifth dimension.*


----------

